# easiest way to order seeds?



## fishboybug (Sep 3, 2009)

hey guys, have any of you used cannibus seed [dot] com?  they seem to have a great sale right now and was thinking about buying from them.  i am very nervous about buying seeds through the mail.  can someone maybe give me a scenario on how one would go about doing this?  i really don't want any uninvited guests with blue disco balls on the roof of their car.

thanks


----------



## dman1234 (Sep 3, 2009)

where you live matters alot  IMO
have them sent to another address if you want, but in my opinion you dont have alot to be concerned about.
but i live in Canada and its legal to purchase seeds,


do what you have to and be safe.


----------



## NatzTurnazHeadzBustaz (Sep 3, 2009)

fishboybug said:
			
		

> hey guys, have any of you used cannibus seed [dot] com? they seem to have a great sale right now and was thinking about buying from them. i am very nervous about buying seeds through the mail. can someone maybe give me a scenario on how one would go about doing this? i really don't want any uninvited guests with blue disco balls on the roof of their car.
> 
> thanks


The best way to order seeds in my opinion, is to get ur self a pre-paid credit card.  I personally do not advice on sending the seeds to an address where u r growing, but I have heard of others who have done just that.  U can check out www.seedbankupdate.com and it will give U ratings on various seed banks.  Personally I would suggest Attitude.


----------



## fishboybug (Sep 3, 2009)

thanks guys.  i live in the US and in a state that is really hard on people like us.  its a felony to have from 1-100 plants.  the bible belt might have something to do with that:holysheep:


----------



## Locked (Sep 3, 2009)

There are plenty of good places to get your seeds from that will get them to the US...Click the Nirvana Banner or try Attitude...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 4, 2009)

The thing about having them sent to another address is that you have to tell that person what you are doing.  IMO, you have a whole lot less chance of getting busted telling no one and having the seeds sent to your home than you do telling another person about your grow.  I have been growing since the early 80s and have never heard of anyone getting busted because they had seeds sent to their home.  On the other hand, most people get busted because they tell someone else, who tells someone else.  If you believe that you can tell even 1 person and keep it quiet, you are wrong.

I use my cc and have seeds sent to my house and I have done this for many, many years with no problems


----------



## purplephazes (Sep 4, 2009)

You are in the US of A i think you should be fine ! I would be concerned if you lived near me ! Customs owe me a lot of money !


----------



## meds4me (Sep 4, 2009)

Use a CC and a Phone ~ sorry couldnt resist ~


----------



## fishboybug (Sep 4, 2009)

thanks guys!!  and gals!  hemp, do you live in the USA?


----------



## SkunkPatronus (Sep 4, 2009)

fishboybug said:
			
		

> thanks guys. i live in the US and in a state that is really hard on people like us. its a felony to have from 1-100 plants. the bible belt might have something to do with that:holysheep:


 
In that case i would recommend Nirvana.  They ship descretely (not giving out info here) you will get your seeds safe and without drawing attention to anything.  Prices are good too.

 Take care.


----------

